# who has a 'Ween logbook/sketchbook?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a Halloween idea/sketch/logbook....we keep sketches of past haunt arrangements, inspirational pics, head count, suggestions for next year, what went right, what went wrong, extension cord and scare gag placement notes...

Who else does this? I find it indispensible. I would freak if it got lost. It's like it holds the haunt's history! It's cool to look back and see how we've grown, what ideas worked, what could be re-worked..... 

d5


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

deb....thats a great idea! I do something similar, but I just toss my sketches and notes in a folder in the file cabnit.....Im not a good filer btw(no wonder I misplace stuff).
It is always nice though to look back at previous stuff, sketches and such of ur haunt.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I too have haunt layouts in my sketchbooks. I draw themes for different areas of my property, what I want my new props to look like, etc. I'm an artist so most of my time is drawing anyway, and what better to draw than all things Halloween!!


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I have little notes all over the place but nothing permanent like a notebook to just keep and add to but looks like i will have one soon. It's a feally good idea thanks for sharing.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a note book that i keep my sketches and some of my plans it..


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We keep a folder of photos, ideas, articles, tutorials, and plans for future props, etc.. Much of it is copied off this site from other haunters. We add a few things each year and refer to it as needed.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I started one this year. Originally I was keeping ideas for future projects and then it morphed into my everything diary for this years haunt. I started carrying it with me everywhere and would even write down items I saw in stores and the prices so I could reference back later if I decided to by. I would sketch out ideas for layout, lighting, etc. and at the end it became the master to do list. Will definitely be continuing with it for next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have one big zip up do jiggy..I think there is about 5 notbooks and tons of drawings in it.
I like to cut out the doodles and tape to pages of certain sections in my main notebook binder
I also tape pics I drew of how stuff is to be set up on wall until I am done for that yr.


----------

